# Shoulder Holster



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I currenly have a XD .45. Im going to be in Alaska all summer and want to carry it with me while fishing the rivers and such. (.45 better than nothing) Does anyone reckamend a good should holster. Im not looking or anything fance or expensive. Just something that will work for what im using it for. Also for the guys that carry with a shoulder holster. How comfortable are they?


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I've tried a few shoulder holster and have yet to find something comfortable. I just switched off to a waist band holster which fits me nicer. I have a 9mm so it conceals easier then a 45 will. If I was going to go with a shoulder holster I'd probably spend the extra money and get something that will stay where you put it and fit better. I've tried a couple cheap uncle mikes holsters, they work okay but never felt comfortable with it and couldn't get a quick draw off to save my life which is the reason I switched to a waistband holster, and they seem to be more comfortable and less restrictive for me anyway. Best of luck!


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a nice Bianchi Shoulder holster for my Sig 228 that is extremely well made and has plenty of adjustments that make it fit very well.

I just don't like to wear it, just too much weight with the gun and two magzines. I think the key to wearing a shoulder holster is wearing a shoulder holster a lot. Once your body get adjusted to it then things might be better.

One thing I might mention is that a shoulder holster might just get in your way while fishing. They do tend to limit some shoulder movement somewhat and depending on the holster you could find it moving around a lot while fishing.

If you do decide to get one, I would also suggest practicing drawing your pistol from the holster just to get used to it.

I prefer a good belt holster myself, but there are a lot of guys who carry there pistols in a shoulder holster but it is probable for concealment reasons not comfort.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for the couple replays guys. I wore it out on a Belt holster tonite while i was coyote hunting and was semi happy with it. For fishing it would be nice to have your arms free. But with wearing waders it would be hard to access it on a belt . Does anyone have any advice on what they would reckamend wearing and how for the application im going to be using it for?


----------

